# Schwalbe Kevlar tyres?



## rugbyluke (16 Mar 2011)

Has anyone heard of schwalbe Kevlar tires? If so any good?


----------



## festival (16 Mar 2011)

rugbyluke said:


> Has anyone heard of schwalbe Kevlar tires? If so any good?




Schwalbe are a leading German manufacturer, they make excellent tyre of all types. Anything else?


----------



## Clandy (16 Mar 2011)

I have Schwalbe on all my bikes. Very good tyres.


----------



## rugbyluke (16 Mar 2011)

Great thank you, there on eBay for £10 a kevlar tyre so I'll be getting them . Fed up of having 1-2 repairs a week


----------



## festival (16 Mar 2011)

I have just read your reply were you say you get punctures every week, seriously you need a fresh approach. 
Assuming you don't ride in horrendous conditions all the time, its got to be your equipment.
Invest in good tyres like ehrr ! Schwalbe .


----------



## Clandy (16 Mar 2011)

Last year I rode about 6,400 miles on one set of 20" Schwalbe Marathons. I had one puncture all year, and that was a thorn through the sidewall.


----------



## Fnaar (16 Mar 2011)

Could tyre pressure be the issue? I've only had 1 puncture in last 2 yrs since I realised that I wasn't pumping tyres up enough. Just a thought. I got too many punctures for my own liking before that.


----------



## rugbyluke (16 Mar 2011)

I'm up to 110psi. I have to cycle passed an industrial estate. And I work in military helicopter repair yard where so idiot drops a rivet or a split pin or screw etc etc. If I don't cycle passed the estate it's an extra 20mins cycling and I'm not the best at getting up early to take the longer way. So I will be late all the time.


----------



## Sleeping Menace (16 Mar 2011)

I recently had a pair of Schwalbe Duranos disintegrate on my rollers, after only 3x 10 mile sessions. Schwalbe has yet to get back to me, but the tread just fell apart.. 

pics on my blog: Schwalbe entry on my blog 

Its really quite disconcerting to have brand new tyres fall apart after such minimal usage..






........................
http://anotherdoorat...theinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdoorat...tegory/cycling/


----------



## Moodyman (16 Mar 2011)

rugbyluke said:


> I'm up to 110psi. I have to cycle passed an industrial estate. And I work in military helicopter repair yard where so idiot drops a rivet or a split pin or screw etc etc. If I don't cycle passed the estate it's an extra 20mins cycling and I'm not the best at getting up early to take the longer way. So I will be late all the time.



Kevlar is the material they use to protect against punctures.

If puncture protection is your priority, consider the Schwalbe Marathon or even better, the Marathon Plus. They're a bit more than £10, but they last thousands of miles.


----------



## Clandy (16 Mar 2011)

Sleeping Menace said:


> I recently had a pair of Schwalbe Duranos disintegrate on my rollers, after only 3x 10 mile sessions. Schwalbe has yet to get back to me, but the tread just fell apart..
> 
> pics on my blog: Schwalbe entry on my blog
> 
> Its really quite disconcerting to have brand new tyres fall apart after such minimal usage..



Trainers are actually quite hard on tyres. The road is flat and tyres don't deform as abruptly as they do on a trainer roller. That's why I use a Continental Hometrainer tyre on my trainer bike.


----------



## ramses (16 Mar 2011)

Yep, I have Schwalbe Smart Sam Kevlar Guard on my MTB and currently Schwalbe Lugano on the RB, but will be upgrading these for Schwalbe Durano.

I have also used Schwalbe Marathon Plus on the MTB. 

Excellent tyres!


----------



## peelywally (16 Mar 2011)

ramses said:


> Yep, I have Schwalbe Smart Sam Kevlar Guard on my MTB and currently Schwalbe Lugano on the RB, but will be upgrading these for Schwalbe Durano.
> 
> I have also used Schwalbe Marathon Plus on the MTB.
> 
> Excellent tyres!


are luganos also known as blizzards both look very similar ?


----------



## Glover Fan (16 Mar 2011)

My road bike came with Schwalbe Luganos installed as standard, guessing these are basic spec tyres?


----------



## Browser (21 Mar 2011)

peelywally said:


> are luganos also known as blizzards both look very similar ?



No. My Tif came with Luganos and because I was a cheapskate idiot went for the blizzards when the Lugano's wore out. DO NOT BUY BLIZZARDS, they may be OK for nice hot days on dry possibly slightly melty tarmac, but in the wet they are very skittish and don't inspire confidence at all!


----------

